# Wireless switch on my Dell latitude d505



## campbell0607 (Oct 10, 2007)

How do I turn it on? Where is it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to guess you didn't look in the manual. If you had, you might have noticed this:


----------



## campbell0607 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah I didn't get a maunal and I figured out that the wireless switch wasn't my problem I've got another problem I can't figure out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## olddmel (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys - no manual here so tried to do a quick search and found you. Useful looking forum so will bookmark it for future use.
Thanks,
Mel


----------



## hdnguyen (Jul 3, 2008)

The wireless connection icon was missing from my Dell D505, too. How do I set it up? My D505 came with the Intel Pro Wireless card, the the PC detected when I disable, restart the PC.

Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks so mucch

HD


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

hdnguyen said:


> The wireless connection icon was missing from my Dell D505, too. How do I set it up? My D505 came with the Intel Pro Wireless card, the the PC detected when I disable, restart the PC.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> ...


If you go to Start > Run and enter *ncpa.cpl* This will open your network connections. From here right click on the Connection to enable/disable it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Folks, please start a new thread and don't tag onto existing threads.


----------

